# working remotely in turkey



## Jonsie9 (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm planning to move to Turkey for 6 months or so to be with my Turkish boyfriend and test the waters if we can make it work together in Turkey. I want to keep my job with my US company. My US company is concerned about the labor laws and tax implications. I'm wondering how the visas and taxes work for an American living in Turkey but working for a US company.

1.) Do I need a work visa? or will a tourist visa, etc be enough?
2.) Do I need to pay Turkish taxes? 
3.) Do I need to be paid into a Turkish bank? In Turkish lira? Or can my money still be deposited in my US account in US dollars?
4.) Are there other labor laws I'm not considering?

Thanks!


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Jonsie9 said:


> I'm planning to move to Turkey for 6 months or so to be with my Turkish boyfriend and test the waters if we can make it work together in Turkey. I want to keep my job with my US company. My US company is concerned about the labor laws and tax implications. I'm wondering how the visas and taxes work for an American living in Turkey but working for a US company.
> 
> 1.) Do I need a work visa? or will a tourist visa, etc be enough?
> 2.) Do I need to pay Turkish taxes?
> ...


1) No - you don't need a visa for working remote
2) No - only income generated in Turkey is taxable
3) That's for your employer to decide - your bank can then transfer money to Turkey if you need it
4) As long as you don't work for a Turkey based company you are fine with a short term visa

Did you consider healthcare insurance? How will you cover your possible health expenses?


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

You don't say where you will be staying. Many areas have really slow internet. Can you get fast enough internet to be able to do your job remotely?


----------

